# Canadian Bacon question



## unclejhim (Apr 30, 2014)

I have two loins in the smoker now. Got a question about after the smoke. Should  I wrap the loins when they come out of the smoker and then put them in the fridge, or just let them sit in the fridge with no wrap? I guess this question is for belly  bacon also.

Thanks


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 30, 2014)

I just did my first cb and bbb the other day,when i took them from smoker i just put them on a plate and tented with tinfoil for about an hour, then i put them in ziplock bags and into the fridge for day then sliced and fried some up and froze the rest to fry on a other day.seemed to work out well for me.


----------



## unclejhim (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks, I just took them out (great color) and will try your suggestion.


----------



## unclejhim (May 2, 2014)

I sliced the Canadian Bacon this morning. The taste is ok kinda like ham......but I like ham. The meat seems to have retained a lot of water, is this common when you brine instead of dry cure.?

I found the same thing with my belly bacon.


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2014)

Yes, on retaining water.....   and meat cured in a bag or tub and let sit it's own liquid, I prefer to call it "Dry Brining" as to not confuse it with "Dry Aged Curing".....   huge difference.....


----------



## smokerjim (May 2, 2014)

I found the loins leaned towards the ham taste also, while the bbb leaned towards the bacon flavor, as i was told would be the case on the forum, it has to do with fat content if i remember correctly, but would say mine didn't seem to retain alot of water,i think the moisture level was pretty good.


----------



## woodcutter (May 3, 2014)

unclejhim said:


> I sliced the Canadian Bacon this morning. The taste is ok kinda like ham......but I like ham. The meat seems to have retained a lot of water, is this common when you brine instead of dry cure.?
> 
> I found the same thing with my belly bacon.


It does add moisture which is a good thing with loin because of the lack of fat. What did you add to your brine for the CB flavor and how much?


----------



## unclejhim (May 4, 2014)

Hey Woodcutter, I made one gallon of "POP'S" brine. I did cut back on the salt a bit. We had some for breakfast this morning taste better than when I first sliced it ......??


----------



## dave17a (May 5, 2014)

unclejhim said:


> I sliced the Canadian Bacon this morning. The taste is ok kinda like ham......but I like ham. The meat seems to have retained a lot of water, is this common when you brine instead of dry cure.?
> 
> I found the same thing with my belly bacon.


Did aq big ole pork loin in Hi mountain BBB.  Cut in half. Smoked to it of 145* Average to me taste like ham, and everybody luvs it. Sliced thick. Got one that I want to slice thin. Got me wantin to do that now, since it to be Canadian bacon. See if it taste any diffeerent sliced thin


----------



## woodcutter (May 6, 2014)

unclejhim said:


> Hey Woodcutter, I made one gallon of "POP'S" brine. I did cut back on the salt a bit. We had some for breakfast this morning taste better than when I first sliced it ......??


If you add 1 Tbs garlic powder and 1 Tbs onion powder to Pop's brine you get great CB. With out the garlic and onion you get ham. I like them both.


----------



## unclejhim (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, I love garlic and onions so that will be in my next batch.


----------



## woodcutter (May 6, 2014)

unclejhim said:


> Thanks, I love garlic and onions so that will be in my next batch.


It needs a day in the fridge after you smoke so the garlic and onion has time to settle in. If you taste it right out of the smoker you will wonder "why did Woodcutter tell me to put this in this much garlic and onion powder". If you wait a day you will say "this is what I'm looking for".


----------



## unclejhim (May 6, 2014)

Got it.


----------

